# Any idea what could be the changes in July 2013?



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum, i would like to know what could be the changes to the state sponsorship for Australia visa 190 subclass. 

I got my IELTS results L-8, R-6.5, W-7, S-7 my consultant is suggesting that i need to reappear for the exam to score 7 in each band for obtaining 60 points, any suggestions here?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sreekanth.manda said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum, i would like to know what could be the changes to the state sponsorship for Australia visa 190 subclass.
> 
> I got my IELTS results L-8, R-6.5, W-7, S-7 my consultant is suggesting that i need to reappear for the exam to score 7 in each band for obtaining 60 points, any suggestions here?


*Changes to WA SS from 1st July 2013*
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


----------



## JamesBloggs (Jun 3, 2013)

Your consultant is right you 
need to retake IELTS as you cant claim any points with your current results. Sorry


----------



## JasminaCv (Mar 19, 2013)

But it depends from which country she is seeking SS and IELTS Requirement score depend from the skills occupation too.... In different countries there are differences in IELTS according to occupation... For example NSW for IT, they were looking 7 in each module, but now it is changed to 6... Except if there are some changes after 1th of July... NSW are delaying the announcement of terms, i think so...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

JasminaCv said:


> But it depends from which country she is seeking SS and IELTS Requirement score depend from the skills occupation too.... In different countries there are differences in IELTS according to occupation... For example NSW for IT, they were looking 7 in each module, but now it is changed to 6... Except if there are some changes after 1th of July... NSW are delaying the announcement of terms, i think so...


Would like to correct you. The minimum criteria for state SS for most of ICT professionals given below.

Victoria and ACT - 7 band each module of IELTS
NSW, SA - 6.5 band each module of IELTS


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Mroks,

Thank you for the information.Would you be able to share your thoughts about the WA's SS will remain unchanged between 1st july 2013 to 1st Oct 2013 ( as given in that link they may introduce new criteria).

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

JasminaCv said:


> But it depends from which country she is seeking SS and IELTS Requirement score depend from the skills occupation too.... In different countries there are differences in IELTS according to occupation... For example NSW for IT, they were looking 7 in each module, but now it is changed to 6... Except if there are some changes after 1th of July... NSW are delaying the announcement of terms, i think so...


 Which country! You do realise all of the states and territories in Australia are part of the same country?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Thank you for the information.Would you be able to share your thoughts about the WA's SS will remain unchanged between 1st july 2013 to 1st Oct 2013 ( as given in that link they may introduce new criteria).
> 
> Cheers!


WA SS process will change from 1st July 2013. What is going going to remain same is the WA SS eligibility criteria. The criteria may change from 1st Oct.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sreekanth.manda said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum, i would like to know what could be the changes to the state sponsorship for Australia visa 190 subclass.
> 
> I got my IELTS results L-8, R-6.5, W-7, S-7 my consultant is suggesting that i need to reappear for the exam to score 7 in each band for obtaining 60 points, any suggestions here?


If you are having 60 points and your occupation is on SOL then your current IELTS will work for 189 option. For 189 option your occupation has to be on SOL.

If you are with 55 points, you can go for 190 option where you can get additional 5 points. You need to check for the state IELTS eligibility criteria.

Always mention your occupation code, to get specific reply to your queries.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

hi seniors ,

I am really in a hard situation, please help me someone in this forum.

My first attempt of my ielts was failed as i got my result as S 7 , W 6 , L 6.5 , R 6.5 . 
Due to the ACS resent change i only able to claim 5 points for my work ex and i am short of 5 points 

My current points 

age - 30 points
Education- 15 points
work ex - 5 points
Spouse - 5 points 
total -55 points 

So i would like to ask, do i need to resit for ielts ? or go for SS?
if yes which state i can apply by this ielts score?

please somebody help me 

regards


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

wish said:


> hi seniors ,
> 
> I am really in a hard situation, please help me someone in this forum.
> 
> ...


Your occupation code?


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi Mroks 
my occupation code is software engineer 261313


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

wish said:


> Hi Mroks
> my occupation code is software engineer 261313


Give IELTS test again and score at least 6.5 band in each module which is not at all a difficult task.

For 190 route
Victoria and ACT requires 7 band in each for ICT professionals. May be lower for onshore applicants.
NSW and SA requires 6.5 band in each for ICT professionals.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi Mroks,

Thanks a lot for your fast reply.
May i know where can i check this info about the "NSW and SA requires 6.5 band in each for ICT professionals." ? when i checked i couldn't find it .
Also did they mention about software engineers?

please help


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

wish said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your fast reply.
> May i know where can i check this info about the "NSW and SA requires 6.5 band in each for ICT professionals." ? when i checked i couldn't find it .
> ...


State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data
Visa & Nomination - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Since SA and NSW are not accepting application due to ceiling, will be declaring the details in few days time.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

HI Mroks,

Thanks a lot


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mroks said:


> WA SS process will change from 1st July 2013. What is going going to remain same is the WA SS eligibility criteria. The criteria may change from 1st Oct.


Any Idea of when the latest state SOL for the respective states would be published?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Any Idea of when the latest state SOL for the respective states would be published?


The CSOL and SNOL should be open latest by 28th June. As 1st July comes on Monday, there will many clients rushing with their SS applications.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Mroks,

I see your occupation is Software Tester, even i am also applying for the same. My consultant told me last Friday that they are expecting some changes w.r.t IELTS score for SS, which state did you apply? Do you know anything about this?

My total experience is 7, but recent ACS assessment validated and approved only 4.8 yrs experience, to apply after 5 yrs. My point is, this September i will be completing 5 yrs with current company where ACS approved the experience for 4.8, after completing 5 yrs i will gain 10 points for experience during skillselect, for this i need to get my skills assessed or directly i can apply?

Sreekanth.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sreekanth.manda said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> I see your occupation is Software Tester, even i am also applying for the same. My consultant told me last Friday that they are expecting some changes w.r.t IELTS score for SS, which state did you apply? Do you know anything about this?
> *No idea.*
> ...


Reply in *bold*


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks Mroks, Do you see NSW will open SS for 261314 software tester occupation in Jul 2013? I see currently SA, Vic and ACT are offering state sponsorship for software testers.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sreekanth.manda said:


> Thanks Mroks, Do you see NSW will open SS for 261314 software tester occupation in Jul 2013? I see currently SA, Vic and ACT are offering state sponsorship for software testers.


Seems NSW may open doors for software tester.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Have SA come out with the list ?

ACT has limited option for testers ?


----------



## JamesBloggs (Jun 3, 2013)

JasminaCv,

What I meant was that she was refering to claiming points for the visa, notnstate sponsorship, that is a seperate issue.

She said her agent suggested retaking it implying she wouodnt reach 60bpoints without IELTS. If this is the case it needs doing agaon as you get no points for getting 6. Band 8 = 20 points, Band 7 = 10 ponts and band 6 = 0 points.

Thats what I was getting at


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

I fall under the category of Applicants who reside WA but with in Aus. Should I require a job offer ready to migrate to WA? 

Currently with my Australian experience earns me 5 points (more than 5 years in my occupation + I'm having 6 in each band, so IELTS score 0 ) at present I'm getting 60 points.

I'm planning to reappear for IELTS and If I'm successful in scoring 7 in all 4 bands, which helps me in getting 10 more points and I won't be relying on the Australian experience any more (then my I earn 65 points). In this case am I eligible for migration? 

Could some one help me with this please?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Bluegum2012 said:


> I fall under the category of Applicants who reside WA but with in Aus. Should I require a job offer ready to migrate to WA?
> 
> Currently with my Australian experience earns me 5 points (more than 5 years in my occupation + I'm having 6 in each band, so IELTS score 0 ) at present I'm getting 60 points.
> 
> ...


Kindly mention your occupation code, it becomes easy to answer your queries completely.

*For 189 option:*
You require minimum 60 points. Your occupation has to be on SOL http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf

*For 190 option:*

You require min 55 points as 5 additional points are given by state nomination.
Your occupation has to be on CSOL http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf + on sponsoring states occupation list SNOL
You should also satisfy criteria of sponsoring state.

For information on points distribution visit the link given below and go to *Points* tab.
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/visas/subclass-189/

As per the link you should get 10 or 15 points for your Australian experience. Check under *Skilled employment in Australia*


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Kindly mention your occupation code, it becomes easy to answer your queries completely.
> 
> For 189 option:
> You require minimum 60 points. Your occupation has to be on SOL http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf
> ...


Hi, I would like to know the SOL that u have stated here is the updated one? As far as I know there is a new SOL for 2013. Dont know whether its from schedule 1 or 2. But there is a new SOL for 2013. Thanks.


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Kindly mention your occupation code, it becomes easy to answer your queries completely.
> 
> Mechanical engineering drafts person
> 
> ...


Thank you for your time.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

wish said:


> hi seniors ,
> 
> I am really in a hard situation, please help me someone in this forum.
> 
> ...


Please mention your occupation with ANZSCO code


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

adnanvb said:


> Hi, I would like to know the SOL that u have stated here is the updated one? As far as I know there is a new SOL for 2013. Dont know whether its from schedule 1 or 2. But there is a new SOL for 2013. Thanks.


I have mentioned current year SOL. For new SOL refer Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> I have mentioned current year SOL. For new SOL refer Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


Hi Mroks, 
I have applied for NSW SS - 190 ,but in my EOI I selected 189, 190, RSMS and ENS. 
IS it ok to select multiple subclasses when applying for 190 or should I change my EOI to just 190? Pls advice


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi Mroks,
> I have applied for NSW SS - 190 ,but in my EOI I selected 189, 190, RSMS and ENS.
> IS it ok to select multiple subclasses when applying for 190 or should I change my EOI to just 190? Pls advice


Nothing wrong in selecting multiple.

189 will only work when you have min 60.
190 will only work when you have filed for SS and get approval.


----------

